# If you ran NDGF for a day



## Shorthair.On.Point (Nov 28, 2006)

If you ran NDFG for a day what would be the one thing you would change or do?


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't think you want to know my response, lol. :beer:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Ahhhh....nice post. Here is what I would do...and since this is a dream request....

1. Double number of wardens in the state

2. Create another "Lonetree WMA" in central ND around Washburn/Turtle Lake area and then another one around Hazen/Beulah area and one around the Mott/Regent area. Three huge public lands areas similar in size to Lonetree. All equiped with managers, tree rows, and tons of dense nesting habitat.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

live2hunt said:


> Ahhhh....nice post. Here is what I would do...and since this is a dream request....
> 
> 1. Double number of wardens in the state
> 
> 2. Create another "Lonetree WMA" in central ND around Washburn/Turtle Lake area and then another one around Hazen/Beulah area and one around the Mott/Regent area. Three huge public lands areas similar in size to Lonetree. All equiped with managers, tree rows, and tons of dense nesting habitat.


I like the ideas! Except I'd increase the game wardens by 4 AND I'd make the game violator laws MUCH tougher and more steep fines.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Can I pick the day?

If so, I'd scout out a mountain lion, open a second season calling for 1 lion, shoot the lion, then close the season in a matter of 2-3 hours. :beer:

SERIOUSLY, I think they do a good job. I am not sure what I would change. I would have to put some thought into it.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I would work on more inforcement by adding wardens as budget considerations would allow. I would also work on quality of plots land as some of this seems to be a little less bang for our buck than what sportsman expect.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

I'd make muzzleloader tags just like bow tags Over the counter, either sex, 16 1/2 days.

Buck tags for gun $40.00 doe tags $10.00.
Pheasant season start 2-3 weeks later.
Extend the honker season until after the first of the year.
That isn't asking for too much is it?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I would raise the fines and penalties for game violations. This would probably have more effect than increased wardens. Right now some people probably aren't even afraid of getting caught because the penalties
are little more than a slap on the wrist.


----------



## hunter564 (Dec 19, 2006)

I would buy tons of land next to the missouri and make it open to public hunting.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Increased wardens plus increased fines to include jail time...with a high fence hunting ban for a kicker!


----------



## Cyrus (Nov 24, 2003)

Make the penalty for poaching / over limit strict enough so it is just about non existent.

It's to bad the courts who prosecute don't take these violations seriously most of the time.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I'd remove the need to post your land so that all those ugly no hunting signs would no longer blight our landscape.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

redlabel said:


> I'd remove the need to post your land so that all those ugly no hunting signs would no longer blight our landscape.


Only if you mean opening ALL land to the hunting public.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

No, I would make it so that landowners did not have to post their property. The only reason I have for doing that is so that we could get rid of those No Hunting signs that blight the landscape.

It's a hypothetical question so one can give hypothetical responses.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Instead of throwing ton's of money at the PLOTS program, which is only a temporary fix...I would be buying land instead!


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point (Nov 28, 2006)

redlabel said:


> No, I would make it so that landowners did not have to post their property. The only reason I have for doing that is so that we could get rid of those No Hunting signs that blight the landscape.
> 
> It's a hypothetical question so one can give hypothetical responses.


I have hunted in states that have already adopted this law and you still see the all the signs. It only limits the ground you can hunt.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

> Instead of throwing ton's of money at the PLOTS program, which is only a temporary fix...I would be buying land instead!


If only the legislature would allow it. :eyeroll:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Stock smallies in every river!


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

I would start a program to create panfisheries in all of these ugly storm detention ponds.

I would bump up the late season pheasant limit again.

I would legalize party hunting.

I see your "smally in every river" idea, and I raise you heavy crappie stocking in every reservoir.


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

Rick Acker said:


> Instead of throwing ton's of money at the PLOTS program, which is only a temporary fix...I would be buying land instead!


Awesome idea!

Also I would:

$40.00 Buck Tags (rifle)
$20.00 Doe Tags (rifle)

$10.00 Doe Only Archery Tag (multiple available)

I would also increase the fines on all illegal hunting activity.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

> redlabel wrote:
> No, I would make it so that landowners did not have to post their property. The only reason I have for doing that is so that we could get rid of those No Hunting signs that blight the landscape.
> 
> It's a hypothetical question so one can give hypothetical responses.





> I have hunted in states that have already adopted this law and you still see the all the signs. It only limits the ground you can hunt.


For what it's worth.... In Maryland, a person must have written permission from the landowner to hunt any private property. In addition you must have signed permission from anyone who owns an occupied structure within 150 yards of where you hunt. (I have a neighborhood's signed permission to deer hunt the buffer zone that they own, but I can really only hunt parts of it, because of the other neighborhood that adjoins to the buffer zone.) I don't know anyone who lives there and I don't want to cause any problems between neighborhoods. Besides the new neighborhood doesn't even know that I'm there).

Therefore posting property is not necessary, but you still see the signs everywhere.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I would open up deer season for at least 4 weeks for rifle. Buck tags would become ANY deer tags, giving you the option of taking a doe instead of having to shoot a buck.

Raise (double) all hunting liscenses, res and non res, and double all fines,...and use the money to buy land for habbitat. Cross train warddens and state troopers so both could do either job when busy weekends come up.

Refuse to cooperate with the enforement of any CORPS rules involving access to Lake Sak. (People should be able to drive over RIVER BOTTOM to access the lake!)

Oh and ban all canned hunts....including pheasants!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

4 weeks of Deer hunting??? 3 is bad enough for Pheasant hunters. Not that I can't find land to hunt, but there are a lot of guys who do not let anybody hunt til' after deer season is completely over! That's a whole month...I vote 10 days for deer hunting! I'm sure that's going to go over well...Can you tell I don't hunt deer?


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> I vote 10 days for deer hunting! I'm sure that's going to go over well...


I could not agree with you more!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

How about 10 days for deer hunting and make all CRP open to the public during the deer season.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I like ten days.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Where I hunt the tribal members get to hunt deer for 12 weeks! It doesn't mess my birds up. Once in a while they'll mess the geese up, but pheasant hunters do that too. I think it would just give guys more options. It would help with all the hunting pressure. Maybe/hopefully it would get more guys out of the trucks, but then it might just give those more opportunities to drive around.

The 10 days thing. :eyeroll: Thats the best way to create a mad deer chase! I'll bet if you stretch the season out, it would lead to cleaner and better hunting tactics my most guys.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Seems like the same folks drive around trying to shoot a deer from the road or take advantage of someone else's work from the first hour to the last hour of season. I don't see anything getting them out of their trucks. I know I immediately feel safer when season closes and people stop circling our land. :beer:


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Rick Acker said:


> 4 weeks of Deer hunting??? 3 is bad enough for Pheasant hunters. Not that I can't find land to hunt, but there are a lot of guys who do not let anybody hunt til' after deer season is completely over! That's a whole month...I vote 10 days for deer hunting! I'm sure that's going to go over well...Can you tell I don't hunt deer?


How about no bird hunting until after deer hunting??? 

I am just kidding.


----------

